# Halloween: The Rebirth of Michael Myers



## horrormasks

Does anyone hear about the newcoming movie called "Halloween: The Rebrith of Michael Myers?"


I've heard this one about 2 months ago... I'm not sure about this one. Anyone finds out about that, please let me know.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU

I can only hope its true.


----------



## Sinister

I don't know what the new *Halloween *official title is going to be, but it is a re-imagining of sorts that starts all over from scratch. Rob Zombie is directing and since he is a huge fan of the genre I suspect Rob will do the franchise justice. He's got to do better than anything that was made after the fifth sequel. I just can't fathom how it can get worse, especially with such a competent director at the helm.


----------



## writer93

I heard that Rob Zombie was supposed to remake Halloween sort of, but I'm not sure of the title of the movie yet.


----------



## Fangs's Man -v-v-

I thought I heard on the radio that it was set to be released around Halloween... anyone else heard anything?


----------



## krypt

release date is somtime in 2007.


----------



## incubus0

Looks like they're in casting right now, with no one officially signed yet.

IMDB.com


----------



## Sinister

Hey kids! Check out this latest interview with the man himself, Rob Zombie:

http://www.mtv.com/shared/movies/flickd/z/rob_zombie_061026/


----------



## RAXL

Well, now I know where they got the idea for the friday the 13th remake from. 

Anyways, I have faith in Rob, even though they tried to tell Myers origins in part 6, and it was a disaster.:jol:


----------



## edwood saucer

That was a good interview but I don't honestly know what to think. Part of the mystique was exactly that. He was scarier because you knew so little. Pleasance can't be replaced - he's iconic. We'll see - I guess I'm curious but by the same token - I think this may brand Zombie's "brand' of horror. Lots of times more isn't always better.


----------



## Sinister

You have to admit, if anyone has a half way decent chance of pulling this off other than Carpenter himself, then it's Zombie. Rob isn't the type that's going to go into this thinking more about the bucks he's going to be making as opposed to the end product itself. He has a reputation to uphold. This can't be easy taking such an iconic Horror figure as Michael Myers and an almost sacred movie as *Halloween *and "re-imagining" it as opposed to "re-making" it scene by scene and popping out an inferior piece of ****. In my opinion if they want to remake a film the they need to do all the ones that were crap to begin with: ALL OF THEM! Leave the ones that are superior products alone. They can remake *Texas Chainsaw Massacre *all they want until they get it right. So far they're batting a thousand. Not a one of the renderings have been worth wasting time or money on watching.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sin I agree if anyone has a shot in hell of making this "reimagining" work, it's Rob. 

However, I'd ask if it's really needed? Is anyone asking for the original to be "reimagined" for a contemporary audience? I suppose it's better than another crappy sequel, but I just wonder why Halloween needs to be redone at all.


----------



## Sinister

While I am almost entirely against redux of any kind where it comes to near flawless films, I cannot help but be curious as to what Zombie has up his sleeeve for this one. John Carpenter gave his blessing and though that may not excuse such an endeavour, it's a far sight better than the estate of the late Moustapha Akkaad, whom I think dragged the whole franchise in the muck, giving the greenlight. I'm not sure what your thoughts are on the 2004 *Dawn of the Dead,* but I think Zack Snyder made a superior product than Romero's and I LOVE that film. There's no reason I can't give Zombie the same benefit of the doubt here. I really don't think it's necessary to do such a film, but I won't balk at it either. Now if it had been Uwe Boll making it...


----------



## Death's Door

**Da Weiner just sits and shakes her head in disbelief** I believe that Rob Zombie could pull it off. He is detailed oriented with his films and also is not afraid to take it to the next level, however, it just blows my mind that with all the technology and money that goes into a remake, why can't we just make horror films without going back to what has just be done. Just when I think they might leave the classics alone and actually think of a creative storyline for a new movie, they just go back and mess with them and just add a few scare factors and bring it up to date with some newer technology and they are happy with themselves. The directors and producers feel they have accomplished something.


----------



## edwood saucer

I'm all for a remake of Plan Nine....

Somebody could have a great time with that. (Not TIm Burton)

Sorry - I digress...


----------



## Sinister

Dimension Films has informed us that Rob Zombie's *Halloween* will now hit theaters August 31, 2007, a month and a half earlier than the original October 19 date! We've also learned that the script is completed and scouting is underway, more details as soon as they come in. Rob Zombie will also produce off of his own screenplay, which is sure to be one hell of a fun ride. Sheri Moon Zombie is the only confirmed cast member. Zombie's vision of this film is an entirely new take on the legend and will satisfy fans of the classic "Halloween" legacy while beginning a new chapter in the Michael Myers saga. "This is a bit of a prequel and a remake, combined," says Zombie.


----------



## Sinister

*Where is Lonnie Lamb? Zombie's Casting Call!*

*UNTITLED ROB ZOMBIE HALLOWEEN PROJECT
Start Date: Approximately January 29, 2007

*_STORY LINE: After being committed for 17 years, Michael Myers, now a grown man and still very dangerous, is mistakenly released from the mental institution (where he was committed as a 10 year old) and he immediately returns to Haddonfield, where he wants to find his baby sister, Laurie. Anyone who crosses his path is in mortal danger._

[MICHAEL MYERS (10 YEARS OLD)] Caucasian, 8-12 years old, to play 10. Stringy haired, awkward kid, you get a sense that something is off just by looking at him. He has a very unstable mental state. He enjoys torturing/killing animals and then people. He hates his teenage sister, his stripper mother, and her abusive boyfriend Ronnie. He is, however, protective and very attached to his baby sister, who he calls Boo. This is very disturbing material that we need a very capable young actor for.

[LAURIE STRODE] Emancipated or legal 18 to play 17, Caucasian female. Pretty in an unassuming, natural way, this is Michael Meyer's baby sister. She is a normal, real, smart good girl, who is very responsible and caring. The second Michael sees her, he knows. Once he finds her, he will not let go, and Laurie has a strange feeling all day that someone is watching her...An actress who is riveting to watch.

[ANNIE BRACKETT] Emancipated or legal 18 to play 18, Caucasian, female. PARTIAL NUDITY REQUIRED FOR THIS ROLE. She is LAURIE'S best friend, cute, and curly-haired, full of teen enthusiasm and charm. Borderline bad girl (she rebels, but in a sweet way).

[LYNDA] Emancipated or legal 18 to play 18, Caucasian, female. FULL NUDITY WILL BE REQUIRED for this role. She looks like the hot cheerleader type, but has a bad attitude to go with it. She is the girl that convinced you to smoke cigarettes, smoke weed, steal your parents' car and taught you how to French kiss by making out with your older brother. She is all about opportunity.

[TOMMY DOYLE] 7-12 to play 8 years old, any ethnicity, a cute little boy who talks too much and whose babysitter is LAURIE. He is a mop top of a boy who asks lots of questions, and is filled with fear on Halloween. He believes in the boogey man and the wolf man, and sees Michael Meyers before anyone else does.

[JUDITH MYERS] Emancipated or legal 18 to play 16 years old, Caucasian, female. FULL NUDITY REQUIRED FOR THIS ROLE. A celebration of the Trailer trash slut. She dresses inappropriately for her age, and uses her sexuality for mass effect. She flirts with Ronnie even though he is her mom's boyfriend. She and Michael are not close, they fight a lot and she walks in on him while he is masturbating to his photo album of past pet kills. Her response? She calls him a pervert. In no way will this girl ever be a model citizen.

[WESLEY RHOADES] 14-16 years old to play 14, School-bully #1, ugly, acne-scarred. Teases Michael about his mom's profession.

[SHANE WILLIAMS] 14-16 years old, WESLEY'S sidekick, overweight, red headed. Also a bully. He tells Michael that he'd like to get physical with his mom, Deborah. He is Wesley's yes man.

[LOU MARTINI] 51 years old, large sloth of a man, bartender at the strip joint. Cares about business, and is not concerned with Deborah's troubled personal life.

[PRINCIPAL ERICS] 47 years old, thin, nervous, stiff guy who stutters when nervous. He's the Principal at Michael's school. Michael frightens him.

[ASST. PRINCIPAL JANSEN] 45 years old, attractive, older woman. School administrator.

[STEVE] 16 years old, big mess of curly hair, "string-bean" body. JUDITH'S boyfriend. He has sex with JUDITH and then brags about it. He is a life like skinny stoner character.

[FEMALE NEWS REPORTER #1] Describes the murders taking place. Real television reporting experience a plus.

[REPORTER #2] Describes the murders taking place. Real television reporting experience a plus.

[MARIA SANTOS] 34 years old, REPORTER

[MORGAN WALKER] 54 years old. Sanitarium's Head of Operations. Rail-thin man in a dark gray suit. He is responsible for MICHAEL'S escape. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A STRONG CAMEO APPEARANCE HERE - STAR NAMES ONLY

[DR. KOPLENSON] 45 years old, head physician at Sanitarium, large bearded man with a bandaged eye, recommends minimum security for MICHAEL MEYERS. WE ARE LOOKING FOR A STRONG CAMEO APPEARANCE HERE - STAR NAMES ONLY

[COUNCILMAN EDWARDS ] 52 years old. "Puffy" man with a bad comb over; WE ARE LOOKING FOR A STRONG CAMEO APPEARANCE HERE - STAR NAMES ONLY

[ELLEN LOOMIS] 55 years old, attractive silver-haired woman. The bedrock of the Loomis household. She is the ideal wife, caring supportive, terrifically worried about her husband's borderline obsession with his most famous patient. She is long suffering and a woman who the audience will need to connect with.

[LISA GREY] 50 years old, EILEEN'S best friend. She comes over for dinner more often than not, and often brings the wine she likes to drink. Thank god Eileen has Lisa to lean on!

[LUKE GREY] 56 years old, Older DR. LOOMIS' friend and Lisa's husband, distinguished looking professor type.

[KENDALL JACKS] Attendant at the Sanitarium, NOEL KLUGGS' trouble making buddy, and rapist. He is in excellent physical shape - he can handle the rowdy patient. He is one half of a terrifying team - no one wants these two attending their sick family members.

[KAREN MERCY] 27 years old, cute, severely mentally disabled, at sanitarium.

[EARL HICKS] 35 years old, graveyard-shift security guard at sanitarium.

[BILL JUDGE] 30s-50s, another security guard.

[BIG JOE GRIZZLY] 45 years old, large mountain-man. His size gives him a natural confidence, and he does not scare easily. He is a trucker dressed in dirty coveralls.

[MASON STRODE] 51 years old, handsome man with graying hair. LAURIE'S dad. He hates corporate America. He is concerned with his daughter's safety, is a great guy, and seems to be the father figure that would survive any horror film.

[CYNTHIA STRODE] 45 years old, attractive woman with classic bone structure. MASON'S wife. LAURIE'S mom. Should look like a corn fed Midwestern all American mom, not pulled too tight.

[DEREK ALLEN] 55 years old, unshaven country type, dressed in hunting gear, works at a Gun Store (WEAPONS GALORE!) WE ARE LOOKING FOR A STRONG CAMEO APPEARANCE HERE - THE GREAT AMERICAN CHARACTER ACTOR WHO LOVES A GOOD SPOTLIGHT SCENE.

[GRANT CLARK] 54 years old, cemetery grounds-keeper. He has worked at this cemetery all of his adult life. Takes pride in his work.

[PAUL] 18-19, probably held back a year, as he is ANNIE'S Boyfriend (Annie likes older guys, even if they are stupid). He is a stringy or shaggy haired bony faced teenager. He smokes, but they are probably menthols. A dude.

[BARBARA FLORENTINE] 52 years old, head of Haddonfield Adoption Agency. A real 'Stick to the Rules' type. Character actors welcome.

[LIEUTENANT CHARLES] A police officer who is there throughout the film, as a man devoted to his job and his community.

[STAN CAMPBELL] 60 years old, the county coroner. One line - has had this job for years.

[MR. DOYLE] TOMMY'S Dad. One scene. Caucasian, middle-aged. A parent type.

[MRS. DOYLE] TOMMY'S Mom. One scene. Caucasian, middle-aged. A parent type.

[AARON KRAMER] 53 years old, nervous looking file clerk, on parole, a drug user. Says "um" a lot, works for BARBARA. GREAT FUN CAMEO FOR A BELOVED CHARACTER ACTOR OF NOTE.

[LINDSAY WALLACE] 9 years old, any ethnicity, the young girl that ANNIE baby-sits. She ignores ANNIE and is enthralled with the TV. She is very smart, probably smarter than Annie. This is a role that requires a lot of scene specific smart acting choices.

[BOB SIMMS] 17 years old, tall, long haired stoner-type. He is Lynda's boyfriend, and likes to guzzle beer.

[OFFICER LOWERY] 34 years old, he responds to LAURIE'S 911 call.


----------



## edwood saucer

Is this from the Zombie camp? If so:

1 - Why cameos? So there is an excuse to hire Sid Haig? 
2 - Why full nudity? So Sherri Zombie will get a part?
3 - Why on earth would any demented killer jerk off to small animal kills?
4 - Why on earth would they require full nudity from a character playing a 16 year old?

Something wreaks of pubescent fantasy land here. Or else shock value for the sake of shock value. No real thinker here.

How freakin cliche and stupid can this film get? I had hope, I read this and just give up. Jeez.


----------



## edwood saucer

Funny thing if - I've been listening to Rob Zombie on my headphones all week. Now I'm mad.


----------



## RAXL

Man, I can already see half these characters on the cutting room floor.

And, did I miss it, or is there no description for Dr. Loomis? 

Michael's stripper mom? Uh, is this what people had in mind when they thought about Michaels back-story? How about how he becomes the friggin' boogey-man.:jol: :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh Jesus roller skating Christ. I give up. 

Yes, it's probably premature but..........

:devil:


----------



## edwood saucer

I'm saying it again....

It's what you didn't know about Michael Meyers that made him a truely scary individual. (which really became potent with Loomis descriptions of his character)

Not that he 'enjoyed' dead animal pictures - that alone makes him a cliche.

Maybe this is a joke.?.


----------



## Sinister

Tuesday, November 28, 2006
Get more *Halloween (Rob Zombie's)* news

There's nothing worse than a bad scoop floating around the web, which is why I need to put a quick stop to the one Dread Central posted this morning. They reported that Erick Avari (Heroes) will be starring as Dr. Loomis in Rob Zombie's *Halloween* remake. We checked in with a few contacts and then directly with Rob who all confirm that the story is completely untrue (even though he would be amazing in the role). We'll keep you posted as more details come in, until then click here for a casting break down to hold you over.


----------



## Sinister

Friday, December 22, 2006
Get more *Halloween (Rob Zombie's)* news

You all suspected it after the official casting breakdown was revealed here at B-D a few weeks back, Dr. Loomis has already been cast in Rob Zombie's *Halloween* remake. Inside you'll find out exactly who will join Sheri Moon, Daeg Faerch (young Michael Myers) and Heather Bowen in the quasi-remake, which hits theaters everywhere August 31st. The casting is official as it comes directly from Rob Zombie's mouth, more news as it comes in. After being committed for 17 years, Michael Myers, now a grown man and still very dangerous, is mistakenly released from the mental institution (where he was committed as a 10 year old) and he immediately returns to Haddonfield, where he wants to find his baby sister, Laurie. Anyone who crosses his path is in mortal danger.

*According to the official Halloween MySpace page:
The great Malcolm McDowell (A Clockwork Orange) has been cast as Dr. Loomis in Rob Zombie's HALLOWEEN!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm a fan of McDowell so that somewhat comforts me about this effort. But for some reason I still have reservations I can't quite articulate. Love Rob, loved The Devil's Rejects but......I think we said before, Halloween is pretty damn close to being a perfect film and I just don't see the need for a remake...sorry, reimagining.


----------



## edwood saucer

I'm never at a loss for articulation.

And my early comments reflect those on Bloody Disgusting - he on his way to thoroughly screwing up his effort.

Of course - if you go to the myspace - all you read is the folks are trying to kiss his arse because it's the closest they will ever get to a celebrity. Where he can seemingly do no wrong.


----------



## Sinister

Zombie has always been a sort of hit or miss artist to me. A lot of his music sounds way too much alike and I couldn't really stand HO1K. He redeemed himself with *The Devil's Rejects *but I seriously believe this effort is all about the Benjamins. Since Carpenter gives his blessing, I have no choice but to adopt a "wait and see" attitude. Guess we'll see come late summer.


----------



## Sinister

Rob Zombie announced today on his official Halloween MySpace page that Michael Myers will be played by none other than Tyler Mane in Dimension Films' *Halloween* remake! I'm sure you all remember Tyler as Rufus from _The Devil's Rejects_, Sabretooth in the _X-Men_ and the unstoppable Ajax in _Troy_. He joins Malcolm McDowell (Dr. Loomis), Sheri Moon, Daeg Faerch (young Michael Myers) and Heather Bowen in the quasi-remake, which hits theaters everywhere August 31st. Danielle Harris is still yet to be confirmed. After being committed for 17 years, Michael Myers, now a grown man and still very dangerous, is mistakenly released from the mental institution (where he was committed as a 10 year old) and he immediately returns to Haddonfield, where he wants to find his baby sister, Laurie. Anyone who crosses his path is in mortal danger.


----------



## Sinister

Also...

In addition to the news that was posted here yesterday that Malcom McDowell (A Clockwork Orange) was cast in Rob Zombie's *Halloween*, it was reported that _Halloween_ alumni Danielle Harris is 'in talks' for the "lead" role in the quasi-remake, according to Fango. In _Halloween 4 & 5_ Harris played Jamie Lloyd, Michael Myers' niece. No word yet on who she would be playing in Zombie's vision, but is it possible she might be filling Jamie Lee Curtis' shoes? More details as they come in.


----------



## RAXL

Wow, Sabertooth as Uncle Mike?

Uh.. he's gonna be _really_ big.:googly:


----------



## Sinister

Rob Zombie reveals on his official HALLOWEEN MySpace Blog that Danielle Harris will be returning to the franchise as a "grown-up" new character, Annie Brackett. Danielle Harris played Jamie Lloyd Carruthers is HALLOWEEN 4: THE RETURN OF MICHAEL MYERS and HALLOWEEN 5: THE REVENGE OF MICHAEL MYERS.

From the official casting breakdown we posted here: "[ANNIE BRACKETT] Emancipated or legal 18 to play 18, Caucasian, female. PARTIAL NUDITY REQUIRED FOR THIS ROLE. She is LAURIE'S best friend, cute, and curly-haired, full of teen enthusiasm and charm. Borderline bad girl (she rebels, but in a sweet way)."

So there you have it, Danielle Harris, partially nude... bust out the party favors! 
[_Note: things could change by the time filming begins_]


----------



## krypt

Ok i was a little bit dissapointed when i heard rob zombie was doing halloween before you get angry hear me out. I had thought i saw house 1000 corpses well i guess i have not b/c i just read about the movie and i know i have not seen it so i was in the wrong. So i am gonna have to watch it and form a whole new opinion b/c the movies i "thought" he did that i saw apparently (sp) he did not b/c i dont see in his imdb profile. Heres one i thought he did few people left on a boat to get to a island where a rave was i fell asleep not long after that is that one he did? If the movies in his imdb profile is all he did then i was wrong i am going to have to watch devils rejects and house of 1000 corpses. I huge fan of his music been listening to since 93. So i guess the movies i saw and "thought" were from him were not so i need to sit down and watch them and get a new opinion.


----------



## Sinister

The Rave movie you are thinking about Krypt, is *House of the Dead. *It's based on the video game of the same name and is directed by one of the worst directors of our time, Uwe Boll.

I don't have many kind words to say about *House of 1000 Corpses, *but I am an avid fan of *The Devil's Rejects. *Depending on how much respect you have for my opinions as far as movies go, I reccomend checking out the latter ASAP and watch H01KC at least once so you can say you did. I am willing to give Rob a chance where it comes to *Halloween. *Remakes aren't all bad. Look at Zack Snyder's version of *Dawn of the Dead. *IMHO it's better than the original.


----------



## krypt

Sinister said:


> The Rave movie you are thinking about Krypt, is *House of the Dead. *It's based on the video game of the same name and is directed by one of the worst directors of our time, Uwe Boll.
> 
> I don't have many kind words to say about *House of 1000 Corpses, *but I am an avid fan of *The Devil's Rejects. *Depending on how much respect you have for my opinions as far as movies go, I reccomend checking out the latter ASAP and watch H01KC at least once so you can say you did. I am willing to give Rob a chance where it comes to *Halloween. *Remakes aren't all bad. Look at Zack Snyder's version of *Dawn of the Dead. *IMHO it's better than the original.


Thank god i was wrong about that house of the dead thing i was loosing sleep over it yeah i dunno how i got him confused with that. Yeah im gonna give rob zombie a shot at this halloween since i got my facts straight now.....whats H01KC? Well i guess im off to best buy.


----------



## krypt

H01kc oh ok i see now


----------



## edwood saucer

I just read an early review of the script on AICN...

barf.

twice.

exactly what I feared from Zombie.

he's a moron.

And yes RAXL - 6'10" 280 pounds.

MM is now leatherface jr.


----------



## krypt

edwood saucer said:


> I just read an early review of the script on AICN...
> 
> barf.
> 
> twice.
> 
> exactly what I feared from Zombie.
> 
> he's a moron.
> 
> And yes RAXL - 6'10" 280 pounds.
> 
> MM is now leatherface jr.


little bit harsh don't ya think....can i see link? so i can read it.


----------



## edwood saucer

Yeah - I didn't post it because I didn't know if that stirs trouble or not.

aintitcool.com

top story left side. basically shares the same opinion I do on the previous pages of this site.

Zombie is a freaking joke. And no - it's not a joke, it's an understatement.


----------



## Sinister

Something sort of related. Zombie is directing one of the pseudo trailers in Tarantino and Rodriguez's *Grindhouse *film. I suspect so is Eli Roth, since he also is playing a role in the film.


----------



## edwood saucer

Not to change the subject - I cannot WAIT for Grindhouse...

Loved seeing Kill Bill the other night on tv - both versions - sanitized for TV though.


----------



## Sinister

I can't wait either! Oh, by the by Ed, what are your thoughts on Eli Roth? I know this is a change of topic once again, but what the hell, I can get it back on track soon.


----------



## krypt

ok i read about half of that review and all i got from what i read was what he would change what he would of done started to get annoying. Its easy to say he should of done this and that, but i did'nt see him write a script and he calls himself a die hard fan. reviews are just reviews nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Sinister

I have to agree with Krypt here. I have written screenplays before and it isn't a walk in the park. Besides all that, the script can and will probably change---A LOT, before it goes into final production. I defy anyone to find a movie out there that everyone likes. There's no such animal. As great a flick as *Star Wars *is it definitely has it's detractors. As stated previously, I am willing to give Rob Zombie the chance because of *The Devil's Rejects *alone. We'll see what we'll see.


----------



## edwood saucer

Sin - 

Have not seen the Hostel movies - being 42 with 3 kids...the planets damn near have to align for me to catch something like that - but unlike Grindhouse - I wasn't that interested in seeing them. Did catch the movie where they all have the flesh eating virus - that was pretty cool. Bash her head with a shovel I say!


----------



## edwood saucer

and sure - I'll hope for the best... I just havent read anything remotely close to something I'd be happy with.

Funny thing - to show you what I know and to digress a tiny bit more... when a Transformers movie was announced I couldn't believe just how far the Studios would sink in their estimation of what the viewing public wants.

I was disgusted - UNTIL - I saw the atmosphere of the trailer and some of the robot image. I thought - damn - I'll take the kid - it looks pretty cool. Well, as it turns out, the Transformer loyalist are bashing the stuff left and right.

So really - what do any of us know for sure!


----------



## edwood saucer

Well, there might be ray of hope yet... not that he's listening to just the Rob Zombie fans...

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/31280


----------



## Big Howlin

*I know the guy who played Jason in Freddy VS Jason and he was telling me a couple months back that theyre working on Freddy vs Jason vs Myers. I know Myers (from teh last film) through Ken as well, theyre buddies. Who woulda thunk?*


----------

